# Have 56g of pride of ringwood need an ale recipe



## ursina (11/6/13)

I have 56g of pride of Ringwood and need an ale (not lager) recipe. I am looking for something more Australian style. I made a '60 style Aussie ale and love it, but want to branch out to something more modern. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Fents (11/6/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21143-recipedb-coopers-pale-ale-clone/#entry290041


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/13)

The current "crop" of ales in Australia tend to use POR as their base hop then finish with some aromatic ones.
I've recently made a fair copy of James Squires "I50 Lashes" Aussie Pale Ale. It's a fairly mild but easy drinking, slightly hazy ale. Becoming quite popular in the pubs.

Recipe:

*Lashes Pale ale*
American / Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.350
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malteurop (80.46%) --- USA 2 ROW IS FINE
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.49%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.75%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (2.3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
5.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Assuming you have POR pellets, the latest batches tend to be a little more bitter than the old style POR, I'd only use 30g absolute max.


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/13)

Whitelabs also do an Australian Ale yeast but it's seasonal and probably not available at the moment. It's brought out March/April but you may be lucky somewhere.


----------



## ursina (11/6/13)

Thanks! I used whitelabs Australian Ale yeast in an amber ale and my '60 style Aussie ale. Love the yeast, but everyone is sold out now, so I have to wait until next March.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (11/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> The current "crop" of ales in Australia tend to use POR as their base hop then finish with some aromatic ones.
> I've recently made a fair copy of James Squires "I50 Lashes" Aussie Pale Ale. It's a fairly mild but easy drinking, slightly hazy ale. Becoming quite popular in the pubs.
> 
> Recipe:
> ...


A bit OT but I was about to brew your recipe for JS150L from another post. I see that you have changed 400g Munich 1 to Carapils and Melanoidin, and the hop schedule as well. I can't change the grain bill but can certainly change the hop schedule. Do you recommend that I do so?


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/13)

Yes when I went to brew I'd lost my Nelson Sauvin and used my Munich in another brew  so I subbed NZ Cascade to keep the Kiwi connection.
I eventually found my NS - I had been looking in my pellets section and had forgotten that it was actually flowers I'd bought. Duh.

NS will make it more true to the 150 Lashes. The Carapils seems to have produced a nice creamy and persistent head.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (11/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Yes when I went to brew I'd lost my Nelson Sauvin and used my Munich in another brew  so I subbed NZ Cascade to keep the Kiwi connection.
> I eventually found my NS - I had been looking in my pellets section and had forgotten that it was actually flowers I'd bought. Duh.
> 
> NS will make it more true to the 150 Lashes. The Carapils seems to have produced a nice creamy and persistent head.


Thanks Michael, will do this one with the different hops and try the Carapils etc next time.


----------

